# yamaha ys1028



## mciron9 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bought a new Yamaha last fall, almost $5000 with taxes, selected the Yamaha based on the built in battery start.
Had problems from day one, cranked over till almost killed battery, before starting with a backfire. That was on the first start, after initial start, woud restart , no problem.
This fall, returned to the dealer, for service, and trouble shoot. New choke pushrod, then new carb, still won't start properly. 6 weeks have gone by, still not fixed. Told dealer I want to return it for another snowblower, now still waiting!!! 
Don't understand why nobody including Yamaha won't clear this up.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You'd think they would just swap the engine after all it's still under warranty.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like some one is getting screwed with out a kiss.


----------



## mazdarules (Dec 7, 2014)

That is frustrating... maybe try a different dealer or call the national customer service number.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds as though the service department is not quite adequate to deal with these machines. 

Is there another dealer within a reasonable distance?


----------

